# Does my new budgie have mites?



## SnowyK (Jan 3, 2022)

hello guys! today my boyfriend got me a budgie for my birthday and it looks to me as if his beack has mites. Can you help me make sure? If it does have plz tell me how can i treat it and if it is transmittable to humans.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The budgie looks as if it has an extremely dry beak. 
Scaly mites are not transmittable to humans.
The correct treatment for mites is either ivermectin spot-on treatment which can be administered by your Avian Vet or Scatt for Birds spot-on treatment.

When one budgie has mites, all budgies in the household need to be treated for them.

How long have you had him? 
What is his name?
Do you have other budgies? 
Are you able to handle him?*


----------

